# Facelets Dependency gesucht



## y0dA (7. Jul 2010)

Hallo!

Ich suche schon die ganze Zeit nach einer Maven Dependency für Facelets für myFaces 1.2 - weiß jemand die groupId sowie artifactId ?


----------



## mvitz (7. Jul 2010)

hm

MyFaces - Welcome to the Apache MyFaces Project



> MyFaces Core 1.2.9 has been released. It is available from the download page, and in the central Maven repository under Group ID "org.apache.myfaces.core".



EDIT: sry, du meintest ja facelets ... sollte lieber zweimal lesen bevor ich poste *schäm*


----------



## y0dA (8. Jul 2010)

Gibt wohl nur die Möglichkeit:

```
<dependency>
			<groupId>com.sun.facelets</groupId>
			<artifactId>jsf-facelets</artifactId>
			<version>1.1.14</version>
		</dependency>
```


----------

